# is it possible?



## tavirian (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all and thank you for your help in advance. I am an american, and i want to start my own biz in food biz, is it possible for an american to settle in portugal by doing so?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

As an American, you'll have to go through the visa process to be allowed to stay in Portugal for the "long term" (usually anything more than 3 to 6 months). You should contact the Portuguese consulate in the US for information about visas. You may also want to look at the EU website EUROPA - Gateway to the European Union where they have files on living and working in the individual countries in the EU.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jorgemac23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Tavirian
I Like your food biz idea, there are Germans, French, English that started food stores to cater mostly to that particular nich community & others as well unless you are just thinking of a general food store, so sure it´s possible. think that coming to Portugal is a great idea, maybe consider opening up in an area that caters to tourism like the Algarve where allot speak English . Anyway I left Portugal when I was 3 yrs. old. My Wife & i and our two adult sons moved here from New jersey U.S.A 4 yrs. ago, we were living in the Aveiro area where we have family but we are now in the Algarve, Lagos (its a very beautiful area) where we opened up a little Children´s clothing shop, we found that if one speaks English we felt more at home here (our opinion).
Remember in other parts of Portugal there is Much less English spoken unlike the Algarve region..
We have lots of golf courses already doing a great business & there are already several projects approved at an estimated 900 million euros, all hotels, golf courses tourist projects.

All the best

jorgemac23


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

tavirian said:


> Hi all and thank you for your help in advance. I am an american, and i want to start my own biz in food biz, is it possible for an american to settle in portugal by doing so?


have you start this and if so i hope things are going well for you, Do you have any Jobs going???


----------



## jorgemac23 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Food BIZ in Portugal*



dprolfe said:


> have you start this and if so i hope things are going well for you, Do you have any Jobs going???


Hi
My family & i came from N.J & started a children's clothing store in the Algarve a few years ago & were doing OK.
I know someone from Washington DC that started a little Restaurant/coffee shop (niche) business catering to allot of the expats & he seems to be doing OK as well.
If you have any more questions feel free to contact me.
Best of luck
jorgemac23


----------

